# GLENN BECK SPOKESMAN FOR GOD!



## glass man (Mar 15, 2011)

GLENN SEEMS TO SAY GOD BASICALLY KILLED THE PEOPLE OF JAPAN CAUSE THEY WERE NOT DOING RIGHT! 

 "JESUS DID NOT COME INTO THE WORLD TO CONDEMN THE WORLD ...BUT SAVE IT...THE WORLD IS CONDEMNED ALREADY" HE COMMANDED US[COMMANDED!] TO LOVE ONE ANOTHER.IF WE ALL GET WHAT WE DESERVE CAUSE WE DON'T MEASURE UP TO GOD'S STANDARDS THEN NONE WOULD HAVE A CHANCE!!! 

 THAT IS WHY AS STATED BEFORE JESUS CAME HERE AND DIED FOR OUR SINS AND IF WE ASK HE WILL FORGIVE US...BUT EVEN SO CHRISTIANS DIE TOO!INNOCENT CHILDREN AND BABIES TOO THAT DID NOTHING...GLENN'S TYPE OF THINKING HAS NO MERCY IN IT!

 SO..I PRAY FOR MERCY FOR GLENN AND PRAY GOD WILL HELP HIM AND OPEN HIS EYES!

 GOD IS LOVE! JAMIE


----------



## peejrey (Mar 15, 2011)

WHO IS GLENN?[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 15, 2011)

Glen is that loudmouth moron from fox news. He makes me puke..!


----------



## peejrey (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh......[8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|]
 He sounds like a REAL character......[:-]


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 15, 2011)

*RE: GLENN BECK SPOKESMAN FOR GOD, NOT!*

You are truely a good soul Jamie.


----------



## jvharp (Mar 15, 2011)

*RE: GLENN BECK SPOKESMAN FOR GOD, NOT!*

I'll second that, and I don't even know Jamie beyond the forum.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> loudmouth moron from fox news.


 

 That would be just about every joker on Fox "news" who has ever seared their ignorant visage upon the eyes and minds of the American people. 

 A while back I saw a book by Bill'O:







 Sure, I didn't vote for Obama either, but upon opening the book to a random page or 2 all I saw was a steaming pile of mindless drivel. To imply with the finesse of a whale that Obama is a pinhead and that O'Reilly is both NOT a pinhead AND a patriot just about sums up the intellectual and personal caliber of the bombastic windbag who has somehow fooled millions of people into thinking that he actually knows what he is talking about. _That_ makes me puke.

 I have tried to give Fox a shot on multiple occasions, but they blow it within 5 or 10 minutes every single time. I am convinced that the people who _actually_ buy all that crap are going to inadvertently ruin this country with their genuine, though horribly misinformed sociopolitical sentiments. It is fine if you are a conservative Christian and enjoy the support of your general political views via mass media, but don't let Fox do the thinking for yourself or your demographic.

 I am not as nice as Jamie. I would throw a huge party if i learned that the whole clan of _biased_ Fox News talking-heads, past and present, died a horrible death after consuming tainted beef at a lavishly excessive GOP fund-raising event. I bet they would all go to Hell too, if such a place exists. That would make my decade.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I like dead people..


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 16, 2011)

> I would throw a huge party if i learned that the whole clan of biased Fox News talking-heads, past and present, died a horrible death after consuming tainted beef at a lavishly excessive GOP fund-raising event. I bet they would all go to Hell too, if such a place exists. That would make my decade.


 
 That's very sad.  I find Olberman, Maddow and Ed Schultz to be very biased, arrogant, and mean spirited but would never hope for pain and suffering to visit them. We all hold differing views on politics, religion, etc. and we all express those views in differing ways.  Society is best served when we can disagree without calling down evil on our opponents. You can argue, protest, campaign, and vote to make your voice heard but to resort to name calling and the desire for harm is to loose the argument.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Hi Melinda, its Bush's fault![]
 All jokes aside though, I find that it is all good and sincere as long as liberals do the ranting but when a conservative does it, its evil.[:'(]

 I personally think both sides are whacked and I do not agree with either parties approach in improving our country. We will continue to spiral down to 
 the lowest level as long as we have faith in such regimes. America is a great country but the people running the government, well you know....

 Rocky


----------



## blade (Mar 16, 2011)

Word.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> That's very sad.  I find Olberman, Maddow and Ed Schultz to be very biased, arrogant, and mean spirited but would never hope for pain and suffering to visit them. We all hold differing views on politics, religion, etc. and we all express those views in differing ways.  Society is best served when we can disagree without calling down evil on our opponents. You can argue, protest, campaign, and vote to make your voice heard but to resort to name calling and the desire for harm is to loose the argument.


 

 It is not as if I harbor an _active_ hope or desire for harm or death to befall such people. I did not say that I wish someone would go assassinate them; my position is simply that if they met an unfortunate end in an ironic manner, I would have no sympathy, and would probably be quite happy about it. Would you cry about the death of Hitler, or any individual who has manipulated the weaknesses of their people to spread propaganda and craft a powerful body of artificially-inoculated public sentiment to further the rapacious agendas of the hidden elite? 
 Didn't think so.

  I agree about Olbermann being a biased fool as well, but do not know about the latter 2 people. I figure you are correct about them also. Then there are crackpots like Alex Jones who have only the most crude concept of what they are talking about, and find conspiracies in everything. If all such people who are inclined to subvert the truth to further  their own base agendas ceased to exist this minute, the world would be a  far better place. I would not feel bad for them, nor would I pray for  their souls.  I may agree with some observations made by all talking heads, but when you amalgamate everything they have said and get a glimpse into their own motivations, their own personality, you see that very few, if any, are fit to lead a small congregation, let alone guide the minds of millions of complacent Americans on matters of deep and expansive importance. 

 This is why I listen to NPR/BBC daily, and only watch my news/topical coverage on the internet from sources like Russia Today, Aljazeera English, Journeyman Pictures, etcetera. If you obtain the majority of your information from a single partisan domestic news outlet, regardless of their position along the political and moral continuum, you cease being reasonably and objectively informed. Sure, you will believe that you are well-informed, otherwise you wouldn't be watching or listening to such material, but the microscope of reality will detect otherwise. Likewise, I KNOW that I am not well informed, and that I never will be, but through the process of sifting the kernels of truth from the voluminous chaff dumped on us daily, one can approximate an understanding of the mechanics operating beneath the facades of public opinion and behind locked doors. I guess my disdain for mass-media news is drawn from the fact that nowadays they exist solely to craft public opinion, not to disseminate objective fact. I consider this to be both a great evil and a horrible crime against the minds of the American people, and view those manipulators who carry out this injustice as being morally bankrupt, or even downright evil.


----------



## ktbi (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't met a single person yet who swears by Glenn Beck and all he stands for. That begs the question - Why is he still on the air?    Ron


----------



## rockbot (Mar 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> but through the process of sifting the kernels of truth from the voluminous chaff dumped on us daily,


 

 Like my long departed Uncle would say, " believe half of what you see and none of what you hear"[] as far as media goes. It is sad that people have to find comfort in such distraction of the trues on both sides of the isle.
 Rocky


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 16, 2011)

> Would you cry about the death of Hitler, or any individual who has manipulated the weaknesses of their people to spread propaganda and craft a powerful body of artificially-inoculated public sentiment to further the rapacious agendas of the hidden elite?


 No I would not cry about the death of Hitler and any other despot but neither would I be rejoicing; a thankfulness that the misery of a country is over but no rejoicing over the death.   Equating a TV personality with Hitler creates a bogus argument.   If we were all required to watch one station maybe it would work.  We all have the choice to turn on or turn off the TV, radio, or computer.  I personally don't put myself in the category having my "weaknesses"  manipulated because I watch FOX, read NRO, or listen to some radio program.  Sure you should have a variety but in the end all the sources are being filtered through the ideology of the station or journalist. Most people understand that. 
 The reason that FOX does so well is because so many people, millions, watch it..simple.   You can't put it down to them being weak-minded any more than I can say NPR listeners are easily fooled into thinking they are high-minded.  I like NPR and I like FOX.  I would imagine that a huge number of folks on the forum like to watch FOX but don't chime in here on the forum.   For one thing ...it is a bottle forum and many want to just talk about bottles, for another thing..most folks are not as easily lead into arguments like me


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

     Plum, I have a lot of respect for you. But you lost me on this one buddy. To equate anyone to HITLER is just wrong. he was directly responsible for the deaths of millions of innocent people. Who by the way had no choice. I watch Fox, as I watch several different news outlets. To say Aljazeera is somehow unbiased or dosnt have an agenda is also wrong. If you have seen aljazeera in arabic you might not feel this way. NPR not have an agenda? are you serious? Yes, I am what most would call consevative and NPR is what most would call uber-liberal. NPR just had a huge scandal, as you probably know already. You know the details, think that there wasnt an agenda involved? The reason for the scandal was that their agenda was exposed. I bet half the people here dont have a clue what I am talking about. Why? It wasnt on most of the mainstream media. But it was on Fox. Everyone should get as much information as possible and as you said...decifer it for themselves.

 By the way...Bill O"Rielly is the most watched show on cable. Do I watch Beck? Yes I do. "Do I swear by him" ? Absolutely not. I seen the show where Glassman THOUGHT he said that God is punishing Japan because they were not doing right. No, as much as I love Jamie that isnt what he said. Jamie took it out of context. What he said was in more general terms. As in The problems that are going on in the world was a way of God's wrath. Now you may or may not believe in such biblical references, But there are alot of people who do. Includeing Jamie. 


   Hitler was more then evil, he was the devil himself. To put Hitler in the same sentence as Beck, O'Rielly or any other radio,TV, media personality is just way over the top.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 16, 2011)

As usual, Plum said it better than I could... [8D] I agree with most of your points, although the Hitler metaphor might be taking things a BIT too far. I certainly see where you're coming from with it, though.

 Glenn Beck is a fountain of ignorance, as is Bill O'Reilly. I am embarrassed that the country I live in has residents that put their faith in such buffoons. 

 Unfortunately, I KNOW this thread is going to go downhill fast. Plum always raises interesting, intelligent, and articulate points, but in the end, there will always be people who can't hold a civil discussion...


----------



## lepew62 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soon after Obama was elected I saw a man standingmoutside the post office. He was holding a large bill board with a pic of Obama and Hitler.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> No I would not cry about the death of  Hitler and any other despot but neither would I be rejoicing; a  thankfulness that the misery of a country is over but no rejoicing over  the death.


 
  Fair enough.



> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> Equating a TV personality with Hitler creates a bogus argument.


 
  I figured you might interpret it as such but decided not to change the  wording. I am aware of the reductio ad hitlerum fallacy and was not  equating _relatively_ harmless personalities to that meth-head  dictator, but rather, equating the manipulations of public sentiment  exercised by him to that of others in this present day. Sure, what we  deal with is less nefarious than the propaganda machine implemented by  Hitler, but the mechanisms themselves operate along very similar lines.  Humans haven't evolved much in thousands of years, but the knowledge of  the methods required to subtly influence minds has increased at an  alarming rate. I believe that this kind of control is more evil than any  individual person could be, and if it takes some death to end the  manipulation, amen I say.



> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> We all have the choice to turn on or turn off the TV, radio, or  computer.  I personally don't put myself in the category having my  "weaknesses"  manipulated because I watch FOX, read NRO, or listen to  some radio program.


 
  No one else would place themselves in such a category either. I didn't  myself until i embarked upon a bit of meta-cognitive exploration and  realized that my knowledge and opinions were, in fact, largely implanted  by the media I was exposed to. I'd like to think I have a strong mind,  but the realization that the subtle and highly-complex manipulations  carried out by the media was actually being absorbed and internalized,  even subconsciously, was rather unsettling to me, and removed the  assumption that I was impervious to such outside influences.



> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> Sure you should have a variety but in the end all the sources are being  filtered through the ideology of the station or journalist. Most people  understand that.


 
  That's the thing. Most people probably do not _fully_ understand  that fact. I know I don't. In my travels, it has become apparent that  many people take info at face-value and refuse to invest even a few  moments picking-apart the information and analyzing it at a deeper  level. Some people, on the other hand, are indeed critical and  suspicious of what they are told, but such individuals, with more open  minds and actual, personal opinions and beliefs are too few to make much  of a difference in this democratic nation.



> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> most folks are not as easily lead into arguments like me


 
  Ya gotta admit that it can be enjoyable though, eh?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 16, 2011)

It's interesting to read what different people on the forum believe. I think that there is truth in what everyone is saying. Is it all my truth? No, not at all. I haven't heard a good argument to explain why everyone here isn't in constant communication with their god to keep the people of Japan in their loving thoughts. What difference does it make what any person says about this or that? Who cares whether Hitler was a bad person or the devil incarnet or whatever. Is there no compassion amongst any of you? A major disasper has occured. I for one am apalled that no one has mentioned the Japanese people in this thread, just people like Glenn Beck who are paid to say what they are supposed to say. Eighty-five per cent of the media is controlled in this country by one organization. You are controlled by no one. You have the freedom, the right and the obligation to pray and pray hard and long for the people of Japan. I don't care who you're listening to, what book you have been reading or what guru you have been following. Stop all of this incessant bickering and thank god or whomever you believe in, that you and your family are safe and that those who have to endure this terrible ordeal will be delivered.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 16, 2011)

This is not bickering.. it's opining.. []


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't have a bicker with Plum...just differing opinions.  It is good to have the discussions without falling into name calling and wishing for evil to fall on those that do not think like you.  Plum just keep it up and keep your mind open and life will be interesting.  
 Dan. What has and is happening in Japan is terrible.  I find I am perfectly capable of thinking about these other things while at the same time feeling horror and empathy for those afflicted in Japan.  I also pray for those imprisoned in camps in China and North Korea, prisons of Cuba, the parents and children stabbed to death by terrorists in Israel, families devastated by drug wars in Mexico..I could go on and on.   Our problems here really pale compared to what happens in the rest of the world.  We are a blessed nation but petty, and sometimes not so petty things, can take make us whine sometimes.


----------



## jvharp (Mar 17, 2011)

Dan, Ill second that! Plumbata (not arguing with anyone here) MAN you know some BIG words.[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: jvharp
> 
> Dan, Ill second that! Plumbata (not arguing with anyone here) MAN you know some BIG words.[]


 
 BIG words, some seems to think it's a sign of intellect.


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2011)

On "big" words....

 The purpose of writing is to communicate. Communication is the process by which meaning is created and exchanged. If the person who reads your writing doesnâ€™t understand what you are trying to say, no communication occurs when he or she reads your writing.

 -Julie


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

It can be argued that the more carefully you chose your words , the better you will communicate.
 If a common word is not sufficient to express an idea then a more precise, less common word should be used.
 Obviously language can be misused for obfuscation but generally I think its up to reader to have some reasonable mastery of their native language.  If not, you have a PC, google it[]


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

Yeah ok 10-4 that -Julie


----------



## blade (Mar 17, 2011)

Word Up !


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Obviously language can be misused for obfuscation


 
 This is why we must all strive to eschew obfuscation and espouse elucidation. 

 Always loved that one, hehe. []


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

I think I would have to look up the definitions of the words in the definitions of those words.[&o]


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

Had a professor who liked "eschew obfuscation"....(avoid being clear) - Julie


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*



> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> Had a professor who liked "eschew obfuscation"....(avoid being clear) - Julie


 
 Sorry, but that sounds like something dirty in Chinese.


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

Yeah, it does.... -Julie


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*



> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Had a professor who liked "eschew obfuscation"....(avoid being clear) - Julie


 
 Avoiding clarity would be to "eschew elucidation" [8D]

 Know what ya meant though. []


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

I love obfuscation, I collect Patent Medicines. It makes some great product names.


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

Plum- Yeah, something like that....been maaaaany years since college....and, I AM blonde ya know....ya gotta cut me a little slack[]  -Julie


----------



## liightfoote (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

WHAT does this have to do with bottles?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

absolutely nothing , although I did manage to sneak in a comment about patent medicines. hopefully that didnt violate protocol[]


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

Nothing to do with bottles here, this is General Chat....or something like that....hee hee - Julie


----------



## rockbot (Mar 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Lets return to a time designed by a bunch of wealthy, slave holding racists who thought land should only be owned by the upper crust.


 

 Number of members in the house and senate 535. Number of millionaires 261 or 50%
 Average base pay $174,000
 Percent of millionaire Americans 1%
 Average base pay $41,000
 The list of top ten wealthiest congress members: 5 dems and 5 repubs
 The list of top ten wealthiest in senate: 6 dems and 4 repubs

 Sorry Lob but we are already there![]


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

You don't want to keep things *bottled* up..That might lead to *digging* up things from the your emotional *privy pit*.Eventually it would make one *bitter* and *winey* (sp).  You would be  left with with no* ink*ling as to what to do with the *shards* of your life.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

General chat is designed as a place on ABN where we can talk about anything as long as we're nice to each other. Personally, in my world there's so much going on these days with work and with fascinating world events that I barely give bottles a thought. As I type, the UN is voting on whether or not to intervene in Libya.. we probably already have attack planes in the air..


----------



## peejrey (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

uhhhh.....
 [8|]


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

My favorite big bottle word.........EMMENAGOGUE.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

things been pretty civil lately, moderators must be doing a good job.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

Did someone say Obfuscation?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

This isn't the biggest word but I like it. Chaubunagungamaug[]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*

Anticonstitucionalissimamente


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2011)

*RE: G___N B___K who cares about that guy*







 "187. â€œJOHN B. REY / HOOPELAKAâ€, American, ca. 1840 - 1860, bluish aqua, 5 1/2â€h, open pontil, inward rolled lip, about perfect (some very light interior haze). Dr. Rey also produced a Woopelaka, which was a remedy for whooping cough. An extremely rare medicine bottle! Dr. Bertal Bruun Collection. 
 Current Bid: $ 100 (1 Bid)"  From.


----------



## cordilleran (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't you see Bostaurus: patriotic, tried-and-true believers of the American way are military veterans. Ironically, outlaw bikers (one-percenters) are also very patriotic and the preponderance of convicted felons having served stretches in the Big House support the death penalty. The only place you'll find idiot children past the age of majority are in the insular environs of college campuses or mental hospitals. The crucible rendering truth is found in experience. Liberals lack life experience despite their delusions of Rambo. They live fictitiously in a fantasy world that is, more often than not,  created through their own sense of worthlessness and self-loathing. They want to spread their abysmal hollowness by bringing division, anguish and suffering to others. They are perpetual 12-year-olds (Michael Moore). I was under fire while still a teen. I have nearly lost my life a dozen times and engaged in hand-to-hand combat with an armed assailant intent on stealing my soul (twice). To hell with the sidewalk commandos. they are a sideshow attraction to point and laugh at.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you, Cord, and any other vets here, for your service.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

where's the next bottle show?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 18, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

I guess that would be today in FLA. Get a move on Matt.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Next-30-Days-of-Shows/m-393378/tm.htm


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 18, 2011)

I would like to thank all the veterans again too.  You can never say it enough.
 Having been raised in the military  and then spending 22 years of my adult life involved with the military I  realize I was in  a  cocoon. Actually I probably always knew it but really didn't need to be bothered by it.  Not that I did not experiance liberals or liberal thoughts, it was just my  focus and the focus of those around me was in a different direction. Liberals in the military, and there are some, tended to be open about things, more introspective, and willing to listen to differing views without resorting to name calling. Madison has been a bit of an eye opener especially in the last few weeks.  Now it is not just what I read or the individual liberal I bump into here and there, but a whole agenda/world view. I am still trying to figure out why sitting in the middle of the rotunda of the State Capital building pounding on a bongo is considered a reasonable protest method or running away to another state is acceptable. Any way...I am off point, getting back to military vets.  There is a brotherhood (I do include women here) that was fighting and working  for something that was not tangible.  It is the protection of an ideal and one that has fulfilled the dreams of many and brought hope to many more.  It is something better than ourselves and our wants. 
 So far the protests I have seen have been about money, union rights, me, me, mine, mine...and don't even get me started on Che t-shirts!
 Blah, blah, blah,  sorry...maybe I just need to start writing a journal rather than opining on this forum...


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

in the car now


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 18, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

Yes, sir...


----------



## rockbot (Mar 18, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

What does Barack Obama, George Soros and Dilma Vana Rousseff have in common?


----------



## glass man (Mar 18, 2011)

> Japan in their loving thoughts.


 

 YOU ARE RIGHT...THE PEOPLE OF JAPAN ARE AND HAVE BEEN IN MY PRAYERS..I HAVE A FRIEND ON FACEBOOK THAT LIVES IN JAPAN...I PRAY FOR MERCY FOR ALL THAT ARE HAVING TERRIBLE AND TOUGH TIMES..HERE IN THE USA AND ALL OVER THE WORLD...I HATE IT WHEN ANY ONE SAYS A PLACE,A NATION OR A PERSON GETS HURT CAUSE THEY HAVE DONE SOMETHING BAD...MAN, WE WOULD GET WHACKED EVERY DAY IF THAT WAS THE CASE...NONE OF US ARE GOOD IN GOD'S SIGHT..IN THE BIBLE IT SAYS IT RAINS ON THE JUST AND UNJUST ALIKE...LOVE AND MERCY IS WHAT WE NEED FROM GOD...

 I REMEMBER IT WAS THE GAYS  THAT GOD LET 9/11 HAPPEN ACCORDING TO FALWELL OR ROBINSON...NEW ORLEANS WAS WICKED AND THAT IS WHY THE HURRICANE CAME...AGAIN ACCORDING TO THE AFOREMENTIONED TWO...GEEZ CHRISTIANS ARE COMMANDED TO LOVE..THAT AIN'T LOVE!!ANY WAY...

 I LOVE YOU ALL...SO MANY HAVE BEEN SUCH GREAT FRIENDS TO NINA AND ME...WE THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH!! HEY IT IS GETTING WARM HERE!!!GONNA GET UP TO 80 TOMORROW! HOPE IT AIN'T ONE OF THOSE YEARS THAT GO FROM SPRING RIGHT TO SUMMER LIKE IT DOES HERE SOMETIME!JAMIE


----------



## rockbot (Mar 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> NEW ORLEANS WAS WICKED AND THAT IS WHY THE HURRICANE CAME..
> 
> ...


----------



## rockbot (Mar 18, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> What does Barack Obama, George Soros and Dilma Vana Rousseff have in common?


 
 Okay, no takers. I guess CNN, MSNBC, NPR don't cover this stuff.

 The U.S government is preparing to provide up to $10 billion in loans to finance the development of massive hydrocarbon reserves off Brazil's coast.
 Located at a depth of 4 miles below the ocean surface under rock and an unstable salt formation.

 So we can't drill in our own gulf but we can pay someone else to drill deeper and in a much more unstable environment?

 Now if this was that evil Bush-Chenney-Haliburton bunch it would be pure evil!


----------



## cordilleran (Mar 19, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

Bravo. Good deductive research and exposure of duplicitous hypocrisy!


----------



## glass man (Mar 21, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

WELL EXCEPT I READ THIS WAS BOGUS INFORMATION...WHAT IS TRUE IN WHAT WE HEAR ANY MORE? SEEMS LIKE WE ALL HEAR AND BELIEVE WHAT FITS OUT BELIEF SYSTEM...I DO THINK IT IS BAD WE FIGHT EACH OTHER LIKE WE HAVE MET THE ENEMY AND IT IS US....IN THE 60S I WAS AGAINST THE POLITICAL SYSTEM..PERIOD...THEN IT WAS WORK WITH IN THE SYSTEM TO CHANGE IT...LOOKS LIKE I AM BACK AT SQUARE ONE...OH WELL...

 THIS IS ABOUT PEOPLE SAYING WHEN A TRADGEDY STRIKES SOME WHERE THEN IT MUST BE BECAUSE THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GETTING IT MUST HAVE DONE SOMETHING SINFUL...THAT TAKES IN US ALL...JESUS WAS ASKED ONCE ABOUT A TOWER FALLING ON AND KILLING A LOT OF PEOPLE AND WAS ASKED DID THIS HAPPEN TO THEM BECAUSE THEY HAD COMMITED SIN? HE REPLIED THAT WORSE THEN THAT WOULD HAPPEN TO ALL THAT DIDN'T BELIEVE IN HIM...JOB'S "FRIENDS" TOLD JOB TO CONFESS HIS SIN CAUSE IT HAD TO BE THAT FROM ALL HE WAS SUFFERING..IN THE END JOB HAD TO PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS FOR HIS FRIENDS,BECAUSE THEY WERE WRONG!

 GOD IS LOVE AND I PRAY FOR PEOPLE THAT TRAGEDY STRIKES...IT CAN HAPPEN TO ANY ONE OF US ON ANY GIVEN DAY! ...PEACE!!!JAMIE


----------



## ajohn (Mar 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> To put Hitler in the same sentence as Beck, O'Rielly or any other radio,TV, media personality is just way over the top.


 
 Evil is as evil does.

 I finally got a little time to stop by and say HI! to some of the most intelligent,wise,deep and humorous people I've ever met.
 God Bless the people of Japan,Anthony-J.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 22, 2011)

Let's see, I liked Jamie's, Dan's, Lobe's, Gunther's comments, and whomever else was in that bunch!  Sorry, this thread is a little long.  Melinda is right, we, especially women, living in the US and similar countries, like England, are darned lucky!!!!! 

 I cannot imagine what the people of Japan are going through.  Let's all send positive energy and thoughts their way!!  Think what that could do.  It doesn't cost you a thing, but a few moments.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> ...


 
 Good sleuthing, Tony,

 I like it when I get important world news on A-BN. Thanks.

 "SAO PAULO (Dow Jones)--The U.S. government's export credit agency has authorized $3 billion in financing for Brazil, including $2 billion for the Brazilian government-run oil company, Petroleo Brasileiro SA (PBR, PETR4.BR), or Petrobras.

 "Brazil is one of the main priorities of the Ex-Im Bank," said the organization's chairman and president, Fred Hochberg.

 The remaining $1 billion will be for infrastructure projects, Hochberg told businessmen at a conference in Sao Paulo.

 The loans will cover projects related to development of Brazil's offshore oil fields, as well as projects related to the 2014 World Cup and 2016 Olympics.

 The Ex-Im Bank has previously provided funding to facilitate U.S. exports of goods and services to Brazil. In 2009, Petrobras signed a letter of intent with the Ex-Im Bank on a $10 billion financing package.

 The U.S. is a key export market for Brazilian crude oil, and output is expected to soar as the presalt reserves are developed. Brazil's vast presalt oil and natural-gas reserves lie beneath two kilometers of the Atlantic Ocean and a farther five kilometers below sand, rock and a shifting layer of salt. The presalt areas are estimated to hold between 50 billion and 100 billion barrels of oil, enough to turn Brazil into one of the world's top five producers of crude oil." From Wall Street Journal.

Dilma's socialist guerilla background is kinda not what I look for in a President, but...


----------



## rockbot (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> and whomever else was in that bunch!Â


 

 All I can say is "United we stand, divided we fall"

 Luke 23:32
 Jesus said, " Father forgive them, they do not know what they are doing"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I say this is money well spent, considering everything going on in the Middle East this is an important factor for the future..


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

and to get back on topic I think Beck is the worst kind of fear mongering skumbag, and I would gladly send him my gun if he would promise to eat a bullet. Too bad he wasn't doing a remote broadcast from Northern Japan the day of the quake.....and yes I mean these things ...


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

Why does Beck's name keep changing in this post from Glen Beck to Goon Buck, WTF is going on here ?!?!?!?


----------



## rockbot (Mar 24, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> I say this is money well spent, considering everything going on in the Middle East this is an important factor for the future..


 

 But you just missed the point again. The question was, why can't we drill in our own gulf? you said it in your own words, with everything going on in the Middle East.
 Its also so funny how all you Good fellows and Christians can talk so evil about people you disagree with. I guess that is the part that bothers me most. What evil " that bunch"  have for fellow man.

 The few times that I scanned Glen Beck's show I thought it was quite silly and don't watch it myself. But to wish harm on others is that what we teach? I would never teach my children to hate someone else because of their belief or bad actions. 
 Some of you really need a good soul searching.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> I say this is money well spent, considering everything going on in the Middle East this is an important factor for the future..


 
 Hey Jim,

 I agree on a couple levels. Never heard of Dilma until Tony played her card. Not too sure I wanna be best buds with her either. We're gonna send our dollars to Brazil, rather than keeping them at home, and tapping some of our own buried energy. Seems like a misguided NIMBY situation to me. But rather there, than the Kingdom, fer sure.







 This is Dilma's gesture, not mine.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 24, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

The US won't use it's offshore resources until the rest of the world's reserves have been practically bled dry...


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think I missed the point RB, I was just responding to lending Brazil funds for oil exploration. I think people here are scared because of the lack of oversight because of the BP spill. As for my feelings on Glen Beck, I'm not teaching anyone hatred because I don't push my views on others when it comes to things like religion or matters like this, I also don't have children. 

 I was just speaking about how I feel about Beck and what he does, as it was posed by the start of this thread. It wouldn't bother me in the least if he decided to step in front of a train tonight because I consider Beck a disease, and like most diseases I wish he was eliminated(just my opinion). Soul searching seems very "religiony" to me and not something I buy into personally..Jim


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have no real feel for her yet, I think it's something good to invest in no matter who the Pres of Brazil is...Sadly the lack of oversight before the BP spill has every Pol. saying NIMBY, cause and effect sadly..


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 24, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

http://www.factcheck.org/2009/09/bogus-brazilian-oil-claims/

 the scary fact is China is sucking up resources in our backyard.


----------



## glass man (Mar 25, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS?????[][][] WELL THAT WILL WORK TOO!! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

Tony, what I mean is I agree with those members on the same issues.  That doesn't mean I don't like the rest of the forum, whose political opinions are different.  Everyone can speak their piece.  I try to stay out of the political discussions, but personally, I am very opinionated on it.  It's great that we can all discuss this, as friends.  We're all just human.  Despite differing opinions, I see a lot of similarities in my fellow bottle diggers/collectors.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 25, 2011)

I understand Red. []

 Coming from Hawaii we have had so many injustices done to the native people and the early immigrants in our past that many of us have still have to endure it today. I personally don't like either political establishment. Hawaii politics is awash with so much corruption and cronyism that it would make anyone sick.

 A little history of Hawaii: if you can find the book "Shoal of Time" by Gavan Daws, it is a great read.

 Soon after Captain Cook's discovery of the Hawaiian Islands 1778 the first missionary's came to spread their belief onto the Hawaiian people. Because they saw the Hawaiians as evil moral less beings preying to false gods they forced them to adopt various Christian faiths. Much of their Hawaiian culture was woven into dance and chant and they were forced to abolish such nefarious acts. Much of this culture was lost and only in the 1970's a movement was formed and till this day they are try to reclaim some of what was lost. The early missionaries acquired vast amounts of land in total defiance of  their own God and religion while exploiting the naive native people.
 In the 1850's the wealthy businessmen (mostly republicans) saw great opportunity to develop these lands. Many shady deals were put forth and in the next 50 years most of the Hawaiian kingdom was liquidated. 
 Unfortunately if it wasn't for these businessmen, many of us would have never immigrated to Hawaii. It brought us opportunity in a new world working in the sugar plantations.  Hawaii's ethnic diversity can be contributed to this unfortunate chain of events. 
 By the 1900 many people from foreign lands worked in the sugar fields. Camps were setup to accommodate the workers and each camp had its own merchants and various churches etc. For many it was opportunity that they would never have in their home country. Life was good but the work was brutal and the hours long. Advancement came mostly to white people and soon inequity was rampant. 
 The Japanese were the first to push for equal pay and better advancement. Soon Union's were formed and saving money and sending kids to college became obtainable.
 In the 1950's our first Democrats took office and brought with them social justice for all. Hawaii was in its hay day and all was good. But by the 1970's strong union control over the sugar plantations started eating away at the sugar industries due to lower cost sugar produced in other third world countries. Hi union wages were now killing any chance of our sugar industries ability to stay afloat. By the 1990's all but two mills remained. Many people lost their jobs. Hope slipped as drugs filled the void.
 New opportunities have arisen as private sector and science and research have taken a foot hold thanks to our diverse population.
 Today though we have been under a democrat majority for 40 years. Our government has become complacent and has lost touch with its people. They give them selves 36% pay raises when unemployment  is at 10%. They are in bed with the unions as that is their voting base and have abandoned our homeless. The majority vote for issues on our ballots and then they override it.

 So to sum it up:

 If it wasn't for the Christians the republicans wouldn't have any business in Hawaii.
 If it wasn't for the Republicans exploiting Hawaii none of us would be here.
 If it wasn't for the Unions we would have never been able to better ourselves.
 If it wasn't for the Democrats we wouldn't have social justice 
 and if we are no longer a voice in politics then what do we have?


----------



## rockbot (Mar 25, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS?????[][][] WELL THAT WILL WORK TOO!! JAMIE


 
 Don't you have anything constructive to add?
 Pretty sad really.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

Yeah, it's a similar situation here with the Seneca Indians.  We took their land, but patronize their businesses.  I really feel for them.  Most of them, it seems, do not like white people.  Can't say I blame them, but I totally support them, so I hope they realize there are others like me.  

 As for Glen Beck, well, even if he were not a radical, he's such a whackjob, I'm not sure he's good for much of anything.  I don't wish anything bad for people of his persuasion, I just wish they'd shut up.  Then again, that's why I don't watch Fox.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 25, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I hope they realize there are others like me.Â
> 
> he's such a whackjob,


 
 I totally agree Red. Have a great weekend!

 Rocky


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 25, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

Well, Beck does possess at least_ one_ redeeming factor;

 He isn't Ann Coulter.

 []


----------



## rockbot (Mar 25, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't Ann Coulter.


 
 At least she's cuter! if I was on a deserted island I would have to chose her.[][]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

Not sure how to do two different quotes in a post.  So I will say, yeah Plumbata!  How shall I phrase this, she reminds me of a man.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 25, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*

I don't follow Glen Beck, but I see for or five bigger radio stations dropped his show recently? Personally, I usually like to be somewhat well informed, although I'll admit, before Laur came into my life, I was usually busy with projects, and always out digging when time allowed, so for quite a period (years) I didn't have TV at all. Since Laur's been here she's dragged me back into modern times with high speed internet and digital cable[]....but most of what I see on television now leaves me cold. I wonder what logging, gangs and icy truckers have to do with History?, and the Housewives, etc...you gotta be kidding! I like informative TV such as PBS, and historical shows...as for the rest, to each his own. Anyhow,...whats all this have to due with this topic? Who the H*LL does one believe? It all seems like surreal carnival hucksters trying to sell their version of the truth. Since Sept. of 2001, it has all seemed more emphasized to me.  JMHO....        

 Rocky,...thanks for the well put timeline and insight into the political history of the region.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If it wasn't for the Christians the republicans wouldn't have any business in Hawaii. 
 If it wasn't for the Republicans exploiting Hawaii none of us would be here. 
 If it wasn't for the Unions we would have never been able to better ourselves. 
 If it wasn't for the Democrats we wouldn't have social justice 
 and if we are no longer a voice in politics then what do we have? 

 I especially agree with that last question....


----------



## glass man (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: GOON BUCK SPOKESMAN FOR DOGS!*



> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 IS THIS ALL YOU HAVE TO ADD? SAD REALLY...REALLY..[]    NO WHAT GLENN SAID WAS SAD...THAT IS AND WAS THE POINT OF ME STARTING THIS...JAMIE


----------

